# NCEES Practice Problem 526



## Dave1992 (Dec 6, 2020)

The problem asks for the Mean Time Between Failure, but the solution solves for Mean Time To Failure. Can someone explain?


----------



## jd5191 (Dec 6, 2020)

Check out the errata:

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2020-Power-errata_16-5_9.15.2020.pdf


----------



## Dave1992 (Dec 6, 2020)

Thank you


----------

